# my horse won't trot...?



## G and K's Mom (Jan 11, 2008)

This, I would love to see a video of............... could you be inadvertently pulling on the reins at the same time as asking him to move forward? 

Also, what do mean his back legs are weak? Is he in discomfort?


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Dumb question, but have you had him checked for injury or pain? Also, does he trot on the lunge?


----------



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

This sounds like a physical issue. I would be getting the vet out, a chiropractor and a massage therapist as well.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Hock issues with dressage horses are very common.

I'd highly recommend a vet good with lameness issues.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I would just go with a vet or chiro for now. 
It definitely sounds like a physical problem not behavioral.


----------



## stormywednesday (Feb 18, 2009)

Well first, the reins aren't an issue, I keep a very light contact on them. He trots on the lunge. And he's not my horse, he's a lesson horse that I and my trainer-who is also his owner are the only ones to ride him. It would be her decision to get a chiropractor, which is expensive. 

Although, in the last 2 years he has had problems with allergies where he scratches himself down to raw skin. He now gets a shot every month or so to prevent that. It's a shot of everything he's allergic to by the way.


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

What does his trainer/owner say? Does she have the same problem?


----------



## stormywednesday (Feb 18, 2009)

Yes she has the same problem. She's just as confused as me, but she keeps telling me that it's him and that he's confused of some sort and that he's not very strong. I think it's something else though, because this thing that he does just happened over night, over a few months ago it's like he just decided one day that he won't work anymore.


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

Horses rarely act out "just because" and if the behavior is not being corrected with traditional means like a whip or using your legs to move forward (within reason please!) then I'd definitely lean towards pain. My dressage/jumper will do this when his back is out and he needs a chiro. While yes it's somewhat "expensive" depending on the chiro, most I know are about $100 - $150, well worth it over the cost of having a lame horse where issues get worse rather than better. 

Riding a horse when chiropractically out (as in the horse is refusing to move, showing obvious signs of stiffness and/or lameness) can cause even more pain and issues. 

In addition to checking to see if the horse needs a chiro, there's also the potential for hock issues, saddle fit issues, and even issues arising from the allergies that are causing pain for whatever reason - perhaps under the saddle area? (not sure where the skin allergies are happening)

Regardless, I'd hate to hear that the horse was continued to be ridden in this situation as he's clearly saying "please don't make me trot, something hurts". Please consider getting a vet or someone well versed in horse soundness issues that can at least point you in the right direction. 

If I was closer I'd be happy to come to your location and review the horse and make suggestions as to what was better - chiro, massage therapist, or vet - as all are great at resolving very different issues.


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Man, really seems like pain to me, the more you tell us...maybe he is just confused, but you can easily check for back pain yourself.
I would do that test at least.


----------



## bgood400 (Nov 10, 2008)

This problem seems like it is most likely because the horse is in pain. I would get a chiropracter and the horse might even need some injections to make it comfortable. Horses that are well trained dont just do things like this out of the blue without a physical reason. It may be expensive but it is in the best interest of the horse.


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

> Riding a horse when chiropractically out (as in the horse is refusing to move, showing obvious signs of stiffness and/or lameness) can cause even more pain and issues.
> 
> In addition to checking to see if the horse needs a chiro, there's also the potential for hock issues, saddle fit issues, and even issues arising from the allergies that are causing pain for whatever reason - perhaps under the saddle area? (not sure where the skin allergies are happening)


Took the works right out my my mouth. Very well said.

This _definately_ sounds like a pain issue to me.


----------



## stormywednesday (Feb 18, 2009)

It is a great possibility that his back is sore. I don't think his saddle would cause the pain, he's been using the same one for about 5 years. His allergies are actually all over his body, we stopped body clipping him and it helped a little with that, but the most of the itchiness of his body is on his knees, chest, head, and anywhere from behind the girth to his withers. He's very touchy about having saddle pads and his saddle put on his back, so we're going to look into the issue of pain.


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

stormywednesday said:


> It is a great possibility that his back is sore. I don't think his saddle would cause the pain, he's been using the same one for about 5 years. His allergies are actually all over his body, we stopped body clipping him and it helped a little with that, but the most of the itchiness of his body is on his knees, chest, head, and anywhere from behind the girth to his withers. He's very touchy about having saddle pads and his saddle put on his back, so we're going to look into the issue of pain.



Just because a saddle has been the same one on a horse for 5 years, doesn't mean it's fit the same for 5 years. Horses, like humans, change shape, conditioning, muscling, weight, and so on, all that can affect saddle fit. Also if he's chiropractically out, it can make his muscling more one sided, making the saddle fit uncomfortably, further exacerbating the back pain issue. Still worth having saddle fit examined as well imo.


----------



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

^^I agree 100%. Triple check saddle fit along with getting him looked at.


----------



## equineangel91 (Oct 8, 2008)

well it does sound like it may be pain
and if its just that his legs are weak, maybe some lunging sessions would help warm him up and get him moving, and help begin to build muscle.
Also check the feet. Always check to be sure. If the farrier comes out, it may be that his feet arent right, he may be slightly lame.


----------



## koomy56 (Jan 19, 2008)

Could be pain. If pain ruled out, it could be that he is a warmblood and that he is just being a warmblood.  Not all warmbloods are the "eager to get moving" type...perhaps you need to be clear with him and not allow him to evade the go button. Lazy maybe, dumb probably not.


----------



## fireinthedisco (Feb 17, 2009)

Alot of australian warmbloods are prone to OCD this can come into effect when they are older as well, I would personally get a vet to check him out!

He will tell you what to do and how to treat the issue, in regards to the allergies what is he fed?


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Oh, I meant to ask, does your trainer have him on fish oil or some other omega-3 supplement? Sometimes that can help a lot with allergic reactions.


----------

